# How to slow down crickets?



## arc07693 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to try feeding my T for the second time today (the first time, she wouldn't accept food), and I have 2 large crickets (one is dead, and the other started eating it). The thing is, they are _waaay_ too jumpy and really hard to keep still long enough to get it in (and out, if she doesn't accept) her cage. I heard that you can slow them down by putting them in the fridge for an hour or two, does that work?

On an unrelated note, Daisy seems to have adjusted to her cage well, and when I went and opened her cage today, she turned around and walked towards me. It was very cool. 

Also... Is it just me, or does my post count say 0?


----------



## netr (Oct 16, 2012)

arc07693 said:


> I heard that you can slow them down by putting them in the fridge for an hour or two, does that work?


 It certainly does. Even fifteen to twenty minutes ought to be enough to slow them significantly (though it depends on the fridge of course). As they warm up again they'll recover. I actually store my mealworms in the fridge all the time, as I have far more than my tarantulas need and they grow at an absurd rate. The fridge makes them dormant. I'm not certain whether crickets can similarly be stored alive for extended periods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arc07693 (Oct 16, 2012)

netr said:


> It certainly does. Even fifteen to twenty minutes ought to be enough to slow them significantly (though it depends on the fridge of course). As they warm up again they'll recover. I actually store my mealworms in the fridge all the time, as I have far more than my tarantulas need and they grow at an absurd rate. The fridge makes them dormant. I'm not certain whether crickets can similarly be stored alive for extended periods.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## longviewsteven (Oct 16, 2012)

You can break their back legs off and no more jumping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 16, 2012)

yip I just cut thayr back legs off and they are easy to catch.


----------



## arc07693 (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried the fridge method, and it worked! The cricket was completely tranced, and when I when I dropped it in front of Daisy, she immediately dived for it. Now she's holding it and doing a happy dance. 

I guess they're fine with eating cold/frozen food, huh?


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 17, 2012)

arc07693 said:


> Also... Is it just me, or does my post count say 0?


Postings in the "Tarantula Chat" subforum don't count.


----------

